Ask HN: What would make you pay for a digital web development magazine? - brwr
======
pascalxus
To be perfectly honest, I wouldn't pay anything for it. The perception of most
users is, you can get a free digital subscription to anything on twitter. Just
click "Follow".

The trick is to find the really good accounts to follow. To make that easier,
I wrote a tool you can use to find the exactly the twitter account you're
looking for: [http://www.find70.com](http://www.find70.com)

------
bikamonki
As a dev I pay for a lot of services (AWS, Digital Ocean, Github, etc).
However, on my personal life the only paid service that I consume is Netflix.
Everything else is free. Can you compete with free?

------
mbrock
Beautiful typesetting, high quality articles, good editing, smooth and
convenient payment.

